# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Problem z narośla na penisie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam 24l i moj problem polega na tym, ze juz 6 tyg mam jakas narosl na penisie miedzy cewka moczowa a wedzidelkiem. Bylem z tym u dermatologa, dostalem masc pumoficor(jesli sie nie pomylilem) i wode apteczna po 3 tyg nie pomoglo wiec znow bylem u specjalisty dotalem flukonazol travicort i wode apteczna lekarz stwierdzil stan zapalny, jakas infekcje chyba grzybiczna. Powiedzial ze to nic groznego i na to sie nie umiera, powstaly skutek moglbyc przyczyna podraznienia. Zapytalem czy to moze nie jakas wenera ale odparl ze na to to mu to nie wyglada, a kuracja musi trwac dlugo... heh mija 5 tyg i nic bez zmian  :Frown:  zaczynam sie martwic ze cos ze mna nie tak, dodam ze od jakiegos tygodnia mam zaczerwienione gardlo, pobolewaja mnie czasem wezly chlonne pod pachami. W glowie mam czarne scenariusze, naczytalem sie w internecie roznych opinii, komentarzy czy atr. o objawach chorob  :Frown:  
Moja partnerka nic nie wie, nie chce jej na nic narazac izoluje sie...
Prosze o radę jestem zmartwiony i zdesperowany... przesle zdj dla wgladu jak to teraz wyglada.
Pozdrawiam Karol


http://imageshack.us/phot...5/42305100.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/phot...3/75520601.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/phot...4/32960502.jpg/

----------

